# Ford 4000 hydraulic pump bleeding



## Louis Goddard (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello first post on here!
Having trouble with 1975 ford 4000, lift not working. Have removed rear cover, cleaned filters, changed oil. Turned over the tractor before oil change and there was oil spurting from top right corner. I removed extension service pipe to see if oil was coming up after replacing cover but no joy. Do you think the pump now needs priming? Could somebody tell me the location of the bleeding screw is please. Many thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Your tractor has a gear pump which is buried deep in the belly of the rear end and immersed in oil at all times. No need to bleed those. I can't say why you have no lift on the 3 point. Does your pto work under a load?


----------

